# Cannot access my workgroup.



## HelpMeOut (Aug 24, 2005)

For the longest time I've been trying to set up a home network using my Linksys BEFSR41v4 and I cannot seem to get the network up and running. The computers that are on the network can access the internet, but I would like to allow them to share files between them. I've run the networking wizard and for some reason I cannot get one computer to access the workgroup. One computer can view the list of computers on the workgroup, and both computers are on the network, but the other computer cannot view the list.

I normally get a message saying that I do not have enough privileges to access the workgroup, even though I am the administrator of the computer (I am the only user). What am I doing wrong?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All machines are must be in the same subnetTurn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. If you can't ping both ways by name and IP address, you'll never get any further.

You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## HelpMeOut (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank John.

For the ease of explaining things, I will use computer 1 and computer 2. Computer 1 can view both computers on the workgroup, and computer 2 cannot. 

When I tried pinging computer 1 from computer 2, I could ping computer 1 just fine. When I tried pinging computer 2 from computer 1, I could not ping at all. Computer 2 however has sp1 and computer 1 has sp2. Does that make it a problem? Computer 2 also has zone alarm. Should I uninstall ZoneAlarm?

Now, after trying to turn off the firewalls on computer 1 and 2, computer 1 cannot view the any computer on the workgroup (I get the same message as I did the first time, "You do not have enough privileges etc etc"), and computer 2 can only see itself on the workgroup. 

What do I do regarding this?

EDIT: I think I was able to figure things out. I just had to allow the IP of computer 1 on ZoneAlarm as a trusted IP. So far I was able to transfer 1 file successfully. Will get back to you if I have other problems.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You beat me to the firewall comment, that's almost always the reason you can't ping. :smile:


----------



## HelpMeOut (Aug 24, 2005)

I think everything is working fine now. When I get my other computer up and running again (PSU won't seem to give enough power to the CPU I think, but I don't have the money right now to buy a PSU), I'll add that to the network and see if I have any problems.

Thanks John!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you got it sorted out, Happy Holidays. :smile:


----------



## TechNoFobe (Jan 7, 2007)

HelpMeOut said:


> I think I was able to figure things out. I just had to allow the IP of computer 1 on ZoneAlarm as a trusted IP.


Thanks for posting your solution. It was exactly my problem as well and this solved it! :smile:


----------

